# Zaragoza la joyosa



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

If you are planning to use this truck stop for the night. Don't bother. We pulled in there 2 nights ago and the motorhome area has been taken over by gipsies. All hook up points have been switched off. Even the truckers are staying away.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

we were warned not to stop there too for the same reason, and we didn't !

Tony A.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Latest update on above...
we were there last sat night and although the gypsies have gone so have all the hook ups.
But the place is much cleaner and they have someone going around all day clearing up.
I checked with the staff and they have no problems letting motorhomes overnight there.


----------

